# Is this chickweed overtaking my lawn?



## greenpinky (Sep 15, 2020)

Hi all, as suggested by members of this forum, I've been improving my soil and prepping my lawn to oversee this Fall. I put down Lesco's pre-emergent in March and happily got zero crabgrass. However, I got this awful weed-soon-to-be-lawn blanket, which I think is chickweed? Never had this before, and noticed that it's growing in all the thin/bare spots I used to have on my lawn. Maybe that has something to do with it? Can anyone tell me why this is happening and how to get rid of it before Fall? Thanks!


----------

